# Best Education Possible for a Paramedic



## UArizonaKyle (Oct 22, 2008)

I am currently attending college, however, I am recently realizing that I would be much happier (and successful) pursuing my true passion of becoming a Paramedic. However - and this may sound strange - the only thing holding me back is the fact that I don't need to get a degree. Now i have read the Cert. vs. Degree thread and I am certain that I am going to get a degree. 

My question is what is the ideal route for paramedic training. What education (plural) would land me the best possible job with the best possible opportunity for advancement. Keep in mind that I'm currently attending the University of Arizona so as far as cost and difficulty there are no boundaries.  

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE HELP

Kyle


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would suggest then to locate an accredited program near you. University of New Mexico has a history of an outstanding program that even has a B.S. degree. 

I m beginning to see more and more EMS wanting administrative and supervisory roles to have a degree, no matter how much experience. A positive change in our profession. 

Good luck!


R/r 911


----------



## MedicMonty (Oct 22, 2008)

*Do as I say, don't do as I do....*

Kyle,

If you're looking for someone to tell you which "EMS Management" degree program is best, I'm the wrong guy to ask.  If you're asking whether to finish college or get your medic first, here goes....As a paramedic who's been on the streets for 9 yrs and recently went back to college after leaving to get his EMT-P, I think I've been in the situation you describe.  Let me offer a few points:

1)  Think very carefully about leaving school before you do it, fi that's hat you're considering.  Anyone who's done it will tell you it is MUCH harder to get started again once you've left.

2)  Keep in mind that there WILL come a day when either your mind, your body, or both tells you that it's time to stop running the streets.  The average length of a paramedic's service nationwide is only around 7 years, last I read.  So keep in mind that eventually you'll either be looking to move p into management, education, hospital based medicine, or some other avenue to get "off the streets" before you know it.  It's true, some guys run a box for 25 years and retire happy, but they're few and far between.  Think about it, how many retired firefighters have you met?  How many retired *paramedics* have you met?  (meaning full-time assignment to an ambulance).  Not to mention, there are plenty of folks out there who would love to work as a paramedic but whose backs won't let them because of chronic or acute injuries (although we're thankfully seeing less of that).

3)  Also keep in mind that the emerging trend for employers seeking managers and other "professional" level employees is to require a four-year degree.  Notice I didn't say a management degree, or a business degree, or an IT degree.  Just a four-year degree.  I have a friend who is a network administrator for a large office.  Know what his degree is in?  Forestry.  They don't care, it could be in basket weaving as long as he can do the job.  In the long run, it's just a piece of paper that shows you can follow through and stick to something long enough to earn a degree.

So, putting all that together, it's a decision you have to make.  But if you're close to the end of your degree, or if your degree is in a field you could see yourself working in in the event you can't work the streets, finish up and go to medic school afterward.  I know the feeling of excitement at the challenge and the feeling of helplessness when you're an EMT looking at a patient who "needs more" and wishing you could give it to them, but medic school will be there when you get done with your degree.  In fact, with the improvements I see coming for medic programs, it will probably be a BETTER program in a year or two than it is now (of course, i don't know your program, but you see what I'm saying...).  Plus, once you have that piece of paper, it gets much easier to accumulate other pieces of paper (read:  if you want an EMS degree later, you can get one more easily if you already have a BS/BA).  

Last but not least, I'm not sure how much street experience you have,  getting more in the meantime by working the streets as an EMT is always beneficial, and allows you to "start medic school today" as I tell some of the folks at my service.  There's nothing magical about a paramedic class - and there's a lot of knowledge you can gain on your own in advance from the people you work with. In other words, work the streets and learn about patients.  Ask medics about why they do assessments they do.  Grab a drug off the shelf, hand it to a medic, and ask him to tell you about it.  See the good calls and the bad calls. This will only make you a better medic student.... and a better paramedic in the end!

Hope this helps.

NJM


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 22, 2008)

Loma Linda in California has a few different tracks for their Bachelor of Science degree in Emergency Medical Care program.

http://www.llu.edu/llu/sahp/emc/programinfo.html

If you already have a degree started there is no need to jump ship to a lesser degree or a "certificate". You could change your major or pick up classes that include the sciences if you did not want to relocate. Then, if you wanted to stay in the area, transfer the lower level classes to a community college to pick up the lesser degree if that is all that is available in your area. But, don't forgo higher education. 

Those that say they will go back to finish even an Associates after their certificate rarely do. Few even go on from EMT to Paramedic. 

However, you may be an anomaly with your degree in many EMS agencies but hopefully in your lifetime that will change.


----------



## abriggs (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to jump in with an additional question on this topic. I already have both a 2 & 4 year degree (NOT in EMS), but I'd like to go to medic school as well. Is it better for me to try to use some of my old college credits (they're not THAT old, 4 years or so) and get a degree or go through a certification program? I'm having a hard time finiding someplace to go, because the NJ website is looping back to the home page every time you click on a link... any advice?


----------



## medic417 (Oct 22, 2008)

abriggs said:


> I'd like to jump in with an additional question on this topic. I already have both a 2 & 4 year degree (NOT in EMS), but I'd like to go to medic school as well. Is it better for me to try to use some of my old college credits (they're not THAT old, 4 years or so) and get a degree or go through a certification program? I'm having a hard time finiding someplace to go, because the NJ website is looping back to the home page every time you click on a link... any advice?



With you already having a degree, I would guess that many of your courses would could toward you getting a Paramedic degree.  So I say get the additional degree.  Continue to move EMS forward as a true profession.


----------



## abriggs (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 22, 2008)

You could also get a certificate from a community college but with the transferring credits it can easily become a degree. An Associates degree should NOT be that difficult to get for anyone.

The difference between getting a certificate from a CC as opposed to one of the many "career" schools aka medic mills is accreditation. Many of these schools will hopefully be a thing of the past within the next few years. Your cert from one of them may be viewed with the same stigma as many other healthcare professionals' early education standards haunt them. 

examples:
The diploma RN is still recognized but it can be an issue with promotions in some hospitals as the "all degreed" take over.

The RTs who got their education from a cert mill years ago are now feeling the difference as their national educational standards went to a degree. Many that didn't upgrade during the allowed time are finding themselves out of the ICUs and working the floors in some hospitals. 

Granted it will be years before EMS ever gets its act together nationwide with education but at least the new requirements for the NREMT testing in 2013 is a start.


----------



## UArizonaKyle (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone for your quick and detailed responses. Thanks expecially Monty that was very nice of you to take the time to offer me such a lengthy and thought out answer.  I will take what you said into great consideration.

I may have mislead some of you into thinking I am currently working as an EMT however I have no certification or experience whatsoever.  Is this something I should be looking into while finishing my degree (3 more years prob)? Is it feasible for a 20-year-old college student to be working part time as an EMT-B?

Kyle


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 22, 2008)

UArizonaKyle said:


> Is it feasible for a 20-year-old college student to be working part time as an EMT-B?
> 
> Kyle



Feasible, yes. What it really comes down to is whether or not that is even an option from your future employer. Some employers require at least 6 months of full-time status before you can apply for part-time status. Also keep in mind that most companies, if not all, have a mandatory orientation period for 1-2 weeks. Depending on the company, orientation could be up to 8 hours a day and scheduled on Monday through Friday. Another thing to be cautious about is when companies rotate schedules throughout the year. If you pickup a work schedule that works perfectly with your classes there is no gaurantee you can get that same schedule during the next semester.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> Some employers require at least 6 months of full-time status before you can apply for part-time status.



Is that a typo? I'm use to seeing the opposite: X amt of months part-time before being moved up to Full-time


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 22, 2008)

stephenrb81 said:


> Is that a typo? I'm use to seeing the opposite: X amt of months part-time before being moved up to Full-time



No typo here. Maybe it's West coast thing


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> No typo here. Maybe it's West coast thing



I can see the logic there.  Around here we have Full-time, Part-time, PRN.  Full time-ers get their guaranteed hours and benefits, Part-time-ers get guaranteed hours (with accommodations for school, family, etc...) and PRN's pick up the "leftovers"


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 23, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> No typo here. Maybe it's West coast thing



Hmmm, are you sure about that.  West coast here as well, and while I'm full time, there were people, hired at the same time as me, hired part time, no experience.  Now, my company at least, is requiring 6 months (out of probation) before you can reclassify, transfer, what-have-you.


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sapphyre said:


> Hmmm, are you sure about that.  West coast here as well, and while I'm full time, there were people, hired at the same time as me, hired part time, no experience.  Now, my company at least, is requiring 6 months (out of probation) before you can reclassify, transfer, what-have-you.



The West coast was a joke. Obviously it comes down to company policy. As for me, everyone is initially hired full-time and you cannot access part-time status, transfer divisions, or use PTO until 6 months of employment. After 6 months, you can put in a formal request to drop down to part-time status where you will be required to work X amount of days in a calendar month.


----------



## MedicMonty (Oct 24, 2008)

UArizonaKyle said:


> I may have mislead some of you into thinking I am currently working as an EMT however I have no certification or experience whatsoever.  Is this something I should be looking into while finishing my degree (3 more years prob)? Is it feasible for a 20-year-old college student to be working part time as an EMT-B?
> 
> Kyle



Agree with the other posters, depends what is available in your area.  In my area, there's lots of PRN work available in a variety of shifts.  You also may explore options for volunteering with a rescue squad or vollie ambulance service.  It probably won't be as busy as a paid gig, but a little experience is better than none.  If you can get into one or the other, take an EMT class over the summer (or during a semester if you're a glutton for punishment like i was - EMT classes are usually geared toward "adult learners" and if you're used to college classes, should be a breeze in terms of study requirements, etc) and run a little here and there to get your feet wet and/or fulltime during the summers.  The more experience you gain, the better off you'll be when you start medic school.

Feel free to post or PM with more questions if you have them.

NJM


----------

